# IITPSA Critical skills assessment letter



## dafila (Sep 9, 2016)

Good day,

Does anyone here have a Critical skills assessment done by IITPSA? I would like to know what and how they write the letter and how they write down the skills that you have.

A government institution is going to write me a letter, but I would have to draft it, so if anyone could please send me the content of their letter that would be amazing 


Regards


----------

